# se-r very FAST



## nismomurano (Dec 12, 2004)

well recently i went to a nissan dealer so my friend could buy a quest and my bro came with us and we had a debate over whats faster a se-r or maxima se so he ask the sales man to open the car so half way to the car he said hop in il take u guys for a ride (me,my bro,and my friend) well i gotta say the se-r was faster then i thought the sales man was hittin 60 in these tiny side streets and he was spinnin the wheels into 3rd. after that my bro did agree that the se-r is faster and my friend was impressed too but there was atleast 800+ pounds and it was pullin hard. if any 1 has any qt mile and 0-60 times plz post them.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Wich SE-R the Altima or the Sentra?


----------



## nismomurano (Dec 12, 2004)

Altima it was red with black leather


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Oooo, yeah there's a red Altima SE-R with Bronze rims at the Nissan dealer near me. It is SOOOO sexy. I'd hop on it if the inshurance wasent gonna kill me. :thumbup:


----------



## morpheus1969 (Oct 13, 2004)

Honest Bob said:


> Oooo, yeah there's a red Altima SE-R with Bronze rims at the Nissan dealer near me. It is SOOOO sexy. I'd hop on it if the inshurance wasent gonna kill me. :thumbup:


Go ahead and get one soon. I was concerned for the same reason. They insurance agent said there was no se-r so he added it as a SE/SL :thumbup:


----------



## FrankF (Nov 23, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing but it turned out my insurance dropped $340/year.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nismomurano said:


> well recently i went to a nissan dealer so my friend could buy a quest and my bro came with us and we had a debate over whats faster a se-r or maxima se so he ask the sales man to open the car so half way to the car he said hop in il take u guys for a ride (me,my bro,and my friend) well i gotta say the se-r was faster then i thought the sales man was hittin 60 in these tiny side streets and he was spinnin the wheels into 3rd. after that my bro did agree that the se-r is faster and my friend was impressed too but there was atleast 800+ pounds and it was pullin hard. if any 1 has any qt mile and 0-60 times plz post them.


Altima SE R and 2k4 Maxima are about the same in acceleration, I think in the long run, the Maxima will outrun the SE R (manual vs manual)
I did beat one with my Maxima, but then again I've got mods


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

Both the Altima SER and Maxima 6 speed have the exact same tranny. Same gear ratio and all that. The SER is slightly lighter (About 170 LBS and only has 5 less HP. It's all about driver skills. The Maxima should not pull away neither the Altima should.

Max


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

*fast*



nismomurano said:


> well recently i went to a nissan dealer so my friend could buy a quest and my bro came with us and we had a debate over whats faster a se-r or maxima se so he ask the sales man to open the car so half way to the car he said hop in il take u guys for a ride (me,my bro,and my friend) well i gotta say the se-r was faster then i thought the sales man was hittin 60 in these tiny side streets and he was spinnin the wheels into 3rd. after that my bro did agree that the se-r is faster and my friend was impressed too but there was atleast 800+ pounds and it was pullin hard. if any 1 has any qt mile and 0-60 times plz post them.


my o to 60 is 5.2sec


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

nissanseller said:


> my o to 60 is 5.2sec


And how did you go about calculating this, a stopwatch


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

*typo*



Smitty 3.5 said:


> And how did you go about calculating this, a stopwatch


i sell them ......and race them at the track i work for a dealer (hence) my user name , 5.2 is a typo it is actually 5.6


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

nissanseller said:


> i sell them ......and race them at the track i work for a dealer (hence) my user name , 5.2 is a typo it is actually 5.6


Ok, but selling them does not exactly mean that you have to know anthing about the car. The last time I went to the dealer to get some parts two salesmen asked what kind of car I was driving. At the time the only cosmetic mods I had was tint, springs and wheels.


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Ok, but selling them does not exactly mean that you have to know anthing about the car. The last time I went to the dealer to get some parts two salesmen asked what kind of car I was driving. At the time the only cosmetic mods I had was tint, springs and wheels.


IM 2004 and 2005 certified in the nissan product, my knowledge of nissan's product line is extensive as a matter of fact you must pass certification in order to work there. they must have been newbies still green behind the ears. i don't know everything about cars but i do know nissan.i had a car since 13 im 31 now.stillen , nismo upgrades are sold at my dealership in ny. those guys must be really dumb if they work for nissan and didn't know you drove an altima.you was at chevy right!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Ok, but selling them does not exactly mean that you have to know anthing about the car. The last time I went to the dealer to get some parts two salesmen asked what kind of car I was driving. At the time the only cosmetic mods I had was tint, springs and wheels.


 i agree, i sold for over a year... was certified in my02-04 i new the answers without needing the books, couldnt say that about ANY one else... hell they used to ask me the questions.... we are talking 15 year sales vets! my GSM once told a customer that a spec v had 200hp out of a 2.5l 6cy.... salesman will say anything to appear knowledgeable...

not saying you dont know your stuff, but certification by nissan is a joke


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

Those Alti's are Whats up! I would trade in my spec for one in a second.


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

*NICE*



Vspec04 said:


> Those Alti's are Whats up! I would trade in my spec for one in a second.


YEA MAN THE SER ALT IS HOT.......LOVE MINE.......ITS A 4DOOR Z


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

*ELEMENT*



BlankgazeX said:


> i agree, i sold for over a year... was certified in my02-04 i new the answers without needing the books, couldnt say that about ANY one else... hell they used to ask me the questions.... we are talking 15 year sales vets! my GSM once told a customer that a spec v had 200hp out of a 2.5l 6cy.... salesman will say anything to appear knowledgeable...
> 
> not saying you dont know your stuff, but certification by nissan is a joke


WHY DID YOU BUY AN ELEMENT............


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanseller said:


> IM 2004 and 2005 certified in the nissan product, my knowledge of nissan's product line is extensive as a matter of fact you must pass certification in order to work there. they must have been newbies still green behind the ears. i don't know everything about cars but i do know nissan.i had a car since 13 im 31 now.stillen , nismo upgrades are sold at my dealership in ny. those guys must be really dumb if they work for nissan and didn't know you drove an altima.you was at chevy right!


try OBDII certified, service consultant certified(MY03,04,05), and take on Jeff Cowan's Pro-Talk session.

Check your NissanNet enrollments, the 05Xterra test is coming.

BTW which dealership do you work for ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

nissanseller said:


> YEA MAN THE SER ALT IS HOT.......LOVE MINE.......ITS A 4DOOR Z


Hardly, it is an Altima.


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

NoKTournAL said:


> try OBDII certified, service consultant certified(MY03,04,05), and take on Jeff Cowan's Pro-Talk session.
> 
> Check your NissanNet enrollments, the 05Xterra test is coming.
> 
> BTW which dealership do you work for ?


star nissan .....i thought you guys were shut down ........anyway, do you know anyone with a 5 sec sentra ser 94 or 95........gardencity


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hardly, it is an Altima.


ok you are right.......its not the car its the driver.....how are your skills my friend........oh by the way not much of a big difference between a 350 and an ser when doing 100 on the express way with traffic.again how are your skills.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

nissanseller said:


> ok you are right.......its not the car its the driver.....how are your skills my friend........oh by the way not much of a big difference between a 350 and an ser when doing 100 on the express way with traffic.again how are your skills.


Sorry to say there is difference. The Z is way more stable and predictable at 100+ than an SER. I bought the SER for my wife so she is the daily driver. My major gripes are FWD and torque steer. By the way, my skills are just fine. Are you challenging my Z?


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

nismomurano said:


> well recently i went to a nissan dealer so my friend could buy a quest and my bro came with us and we had a debate over whats faster a se-r or maxima se so he ask the sales man to open the car so half way to the car he said hop in il take u guys for a ride (me,my bro,and my friend) well i gotta say the se-r was faster then i thought the sales man was hittin 60 in these tiny side streets and he was spinnin the wheels into 3rd. after that my bro did agree that the se-r is faster and my friend was impressed too but there was atleast 800+ pounds and it was pullin hard. if any 1 has any qt mile and 0-60 times plz post them.



I ran my 1/4 mile time on my friends beltronics vector and got [email protected], i don't remeber my 0-60 but its probably around 7sec


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

NismoAltimaSER said:


> I ran my 1/4 mile time on my friends beltronics vector and got [email protected], i don't remeber my 0-60 but its probably around 7sec


0-60 times are such a subjective measure of a vehicles performance but given these generous numbers I would estimate them to be in the mid 5's. Don't get too discouraged if you actually go to the track and run in the mid 14's, that's where the SE-R should be running.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Man the Nissan Altima SE-R is sooooo Sexy!
I was pricing one online at the Canadian Nissan Website!
http://www.nissan.ca/en/buying/configure/default.asp?modelCode=T4ZG55#

Anyone got any Pic's of the ones they own?
I have been in love with the Altima's 3.5 SE's until now, too many people are sissy's and buy the Automatic around here!
6Spd 3.5 SE-R all the way!


----------

